# Ear Matting - A Warning To Other New Poodle Owners



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I had _no idea_ the tips of Peggy's ears were matting. I actually thought what I was feeling was part of the ear. 

Doing some research now, if I'm understanding correctly, I believe this is likely because she dips her ears in her water bowl, which causes even minor tangles to tighten up when they dry.

I'm in discussion now with our groomer, deciding how best to proceed. And I'm feeling like a terrible dog owner. I finger comb her silky ears every evening. The hair there always seemed so manageable to me, relative to the curls on her body. Holy oblivious!

So my advice to you, fellow new poodle owners: *Keep a close eye on this area!!*


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

Is Peggy going through her puppy-to-big-girl coat change? As the shorter puppy hairs fall out and the longer hairs grow in, the baby fur kind of clumps around the base of the longer fur and makes mats that are tight to the skin. It's a stage that will pass. Regular mats start out further from the skin and are easier to remove. During the change, you need to feel along the edges of the ears pretty carefully to find the mats. 

My current spoo is number four for me, so I knew what would happen, but I still found myself thinking about shaving those ears! When you brush out the mats and then find new ones the next morning, it's pretty frustrating. He's nine months old now and I've been brushing the difficult areas at least once and often twice per day for the last few weeks. 

I kind of liked those short puppy ears, though, the new, long fur, big boy ears aren't nearly as cute.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

You could use a water bowl that keeps the ears out. I made a snood for meal time when my spoo had long ears.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

I made the mistake too with Willard, as he was my first poodle. I was not paying attention, and did not realize how matted his ears got when his coat was changing. 

I felt so bad for failing and neglecting my poodle. 

He got the shave down of shame. 

Ultimately, all was ok. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Haha that happened to one of mine during coat change too. I shaved her ears and she had a big topknot, shaved ears kind of elfen look for a while. On the upside, you may be shocked at how clean and sassy it makes them look!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

This is the bowl we use. It doesn't prevent mats, but it does keep ears dry and keeps most water from being slopped around.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Misha is in the coat change and if he goes unbrushed for a single day he will mat. It's crazy. Don't beat yourself up. Worst case scenario, you will find out how dashing she is in a German clip.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Renn went thru the same thing but the hair on his ears is pretty thick, I do have to comb them everyday and kinda line brush too. I have my groomer keep them on the shorter side, His are not silky like my neighbors poodles ears but thick thick.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Also armpits. They are often forgotten when combing and can Matt horribly in time i find it's best to just clip the area clean to prevent it. 

Only a comb can keeps Matt's away. Smaller Matt's that will simply slip through your fingers. I keep my comb close to where I sit at night giving strokes and give a quick comb through too. her ears are shorter ATM I still comb them because I know them Matt's can creep up on you! ? Even with a daily comb they still appear at the coat change stage.

Ears are one of the easiest places for matts and the most common I see. The worst Matt's I've had to remove have been on ears. Most can be removed or trimmed out discreetly.

Remember a comb a day keeps the Matt's away ?

Hope you remove them easily. ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't forget behind the ears, that's where my pups hair tends to pill


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

twyla said:


> Don't forget behind the ears, that's where my pups hair tends to pill


Yeah that and under the collar for sure. Those are our worst spots that will mat in a day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you, everyone!

In all my dogs (two of which were poodle mixes), I've never seen mats like this before, along the bottom edge of the ear. I always found under the ear and in the armpits to be the worst.

Wish Peggy didn't have to suffer while I learn this lesson!

Our groomer said to leave them until we see her on Saturday. She said she has some tricks to salvage the ear hair, but I'd prefer she just shave them down if there's any chance of it causing pain. I'll miss Peggy's pretty spaniel ears, but oh well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jbean said:


> Is Peggy going through her puppy-to-big-girl coat change? As the shorter puppy hairs fall out and the longer hairs grow in, the baby fur kind of clumps around the base of the longer fur and makes mats that are tight to the skin. It's a stage that will pass. Regular mats start out further from the skin and are easier to remove. During the change, you need to feel along the edges of the ears pretty carefully to find the mats.
> 
> My current spoo is number four for me, so I knew what would happen, but I still found myself thinking about shaving those ears! When you brush out the mats and then find new ones the next morning, it's pretty frustrating. He's nine months old now and I've been brushing the difficult areas at least once and often twice per day for the last few weeks.
> 
> I kind of liked those short puppy ears, though, the new, long fur, big boy ears aren't nearly as cute.


Her coat is changing on her back. It's thick, curly, and a bit wiry. But the rest is still silky puppy hair and doesn't mat at all....except for the darn edge of her ears.

I'm hoping I like the short ears on Peggy. Her big floppy ears are such a part of her personality, but I loved my mini mix's ears clipped short. They were so animated.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

You may be surprised how easily your groomer can remove them. There are a few things that can be done. I don't brush out Matt's that are going cause distress or take to long. "Humanity before vanity". Matts can be blasted out with conditioner or tougher ones at least away from the skin without causing discomfort.

Short ears are cute and they will grow back before you know it


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm hoping I like the short ears on Peggy. Her big floppy ears are such a part of her personality, but I loved my mini mix's ears clipped short. They were so animated.


I'm sure Peggy's personality will shine through even if you decide short ears are the way to go  Jessie started getting ear mats (and the arm pit mats too), so in the short 6 months I've owned her she's had many different haircuts and ear lengths. I agree with Vee- humanity before vanity. Do what is best for both you and Peggy!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

A short coat during the long "coat change" process is the way to go IMO. Once Peggy has a full adult coat, it will be much easier to keep her floofy.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie also gets ear mats at the bottom of her ears - I have to remember to deliberately brush that area from the back, front, and with the comb perpendicular to her ear leather. I usually kept her ears blunted <1 cm below the ear leather as I hate ear hair dragging in the water. 

I have a wooden comb with metal tines I bought for less than $10 on Amazon that I highly recommend for long ears/long head/long tail/long anything. It has 2.5" long widely spaced tines and allows me to actually penetrate to the base of her hair and cut my brushing time in half.

Still, shaving them with a 1" comb was probably one of the smartest things I've done for dealing with coat change - still a bit fluffy and endearingly curly, but so much less combing. I like the less combing so much that I'm debating if her next groom, I will shave all the remains of her topknot and tail, too!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm a low maintenance girl myself - no makeup, no fuss. So it makes sense I should keep my poodle girl low maintenance, too!

I don't personally love the look of short ears with a topknot, but I can't find any photos of a no (or very short) topknot/shaved face combo. Or even a very short all-over clip with shaved feet.

I'm still so new to this poodle stuff! Forgive my lack of proper terminology.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Here is Annie with short ears.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm a low maintenance girl myself - no makeup, no fuss. So it makes sense I should keep my poodle girl low maintenance, too!
> 
> I don't personally love the look of short ears with a topknot, but I can't find any photos of a no (or very short) topknot/shaved face combo. Or even a very short all-over clip with shaved feet.
> 
> I'm still so new to this poodle stuff! Forgive my lack of proper terminology.


Lol Raffi is definitely higher maintenance than me! So far I like his hair long but I'm well aware the dreaded coat change is a few months off...
I did actually like rkj's picture of Willard farther up this thread, although the feet aren't shaved. Are you thinking of something like this?









This one is really short! He does have shaved face and feet too. Tail is too short for me though.









I'd love to see Peggy in a clip like this with a mohawk!! ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Here is Annie with short ears.
> View attachment 463977


Annie looks so cute! I like how they're short but still fluffy, and you can see the natural shape.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starvt said:


> Lol Raffi is definitely higher maintenance than me! So far I like his hair long but I'm well aware the dreaded coat change is a few months off...
> I did actually like rkj's picture of Willard farther up this thread, although the feet aren't shaved. Are you thinking of something like this?
> View attachment 463978
> 
> ...


Ha! People already pull over their cars (literally) to comment on Peggy's appearance. I can't imagine how much attention she'd get with a mohawk! 

I think Willard looks lovely and sporty. Will probably do something like him/that middle pic you shared. I'll show our groomer those photos.

We kept our old girl Gracie's tail short (called it "the asparagus tail" or "whip tail" in our household) but I think Peggy's pouf tail suits her nicely. I like that people stop us to say how pretty she is and would prefer that doesn't change. Maybe this is silly, but I think she likes it, too! Must make a dog feel good when strangers approach with a warm, admiring demeanour.

That was partly why I named her Peggy Sue. Makes people smile when they hear it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jbean said:


> This is the bowl we use. It doesn't prevent mats, but it does keep ears dry and keeps most water from being slopped around.


This is great! Peggy's played in her water dish since we first brought her home. She'd climb right in if she could.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

rkj__ said:


> I made the mistake too with Willard, as he was my first poodle. I was not paying attention, and did not realize how matted his ears got when his coat was changing.
> 
> I felt so bad for failing and neglecting my poodle.
> 
> ...


I love that look he's getting. Like, "Jeez man, what happened to you??"


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love that look he's getting. Like, "Jeez man, what happened to you??"


That little mutt can glare and growl all she wants. Willard don't care!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I think you may be thinking of "sporting clip" or "retriever clip"? A Google will get you a bunch of photos of somewhat stylish and practical poodles. 

If you really want to stop traffic - a HCC is fun  



PeggyTheParti said:


> Ha! People already pull over their cars (literally) to comment on Peggy's appearance. I can't imagine how much attention she'd get with a mohawk!
> 
> I think Willard looks lovely and sporty. Will probably do something like him/that middle pic you shared. I'll show our groomer those photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I think you may be thinking of "sporting clip" or "retriever clip"? A Google will get you a bunch of photos of somewhat stylish and practical poodles.
> 
> If you really want to stop traffic - a HCC is fun


Well now I've gone waaaaaaaay down the google rabbit hole of poodle clips!! Seeing a parti in an HCC really took my breath away. Gorgeous. I'm definitely imagining the possibilities now. 

Our groomer's itching to get fancy with Peggy this summer, so perhaps I'll let her try it out then. (That gives me some time to convince my husband.)

For now we'll go with the "Willard special," to make it a little easier for me to navigate my first coat change.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Even my father (who laughed at her in a Miami, and laughed at her huge head of floof), when he saw Annie in an HCC thought she was pretty good lookin'. I actually started putting a coat on Annie on walks, as I got tired of people commenting in the street! But yeah, coat change happened... Next summer, after coat change, Peggy in an HCC would be glorious.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

Alfie went to the groomer this morning. I just felt one of his ears and he has a mat already! I know that I sent him to the groomer with mat-free ears.

One of my late poodles hated having her tail brushed, so she wore a shaved down rattail for her last few years. Whatever makes them happiest.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Jbean said:


> Alfie went to the groomer this morning. I just felt one of his ears and he has a mat already! I know that I sent him to the groomer with mat-free ears.
> 
> One of my late poodles hated having her tail brushed, so she wore a shaved down rattail for her last few years. Whatever makes them happiest.


Willard is rocking the short tail now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

rkj__ said:


> Willard is rocking the short tail now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks so cute! His paws remind me of footie pajamas.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Same here zesti_v I love changing divas style that the fun part of the poodle. Them are some cute styles Jessie's had.


For Want of Poodle said:


> Here is Annie with short ears.
> View attachment 463977


Annie is beautiful


PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm a low maintenance girl myself - no makeup, no fuss. So it makes sense I should keep my poodle girl low maintenance, too!
> 
> I don't personally love the look of short ears with a topknot, but I can't find any photos of a no (or very short) topknot/shaved face combo. Or even a very short all-over clip with shaved feet.
> 
> I'm still so new to this poodle stuff! Forgive my lack of proper terminology.


If you Google Retriever trim you might find shaved all over poodles.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

rkj__ said:


> Willard is rocking the short tail now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He very handsome ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gorgeous, Vee! Is the bottom left a German clip?


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Gorgeous, Vee! Is the bottom left a German clip?


Thank you. Yeah, I did like that trim. It's taken 12 weeks to grow the ears and tail from that trim to the one on the bottom right both are untrimmed there.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm a low maintenance girl myself - no makeup, no fuss. So it makes sense I should keep my poodle girl low maintenance, too!
> 
> I don't personally love the look of short ears with a topknot, but I can't find any photos of a no (or very short) topknot/shaved face combo. Or even a very short all-over clip with shaved feet.
> 
> I'm still so new to this poodle stuff! Forgive my lack of proper terminology.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

When Iris was a pup she chewed her ears so I had them shaved short with a small rather compact topknot. The look suited her so well that I kept her in a short ear style her whole 14 yrs of life. The attached picture shows Iris at age 10 with her pretty short ears and little topknot. I alway thought this look to be quite flattering.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Viking Queen said:


> When Iris was a pup she chewed her ears so I had them shaved short with a small rather compact topknot. The look suited her so well that I kept her in a short ear style her whole 14 yrs of life. The attached picture shows Iris at age 10 with her pretty short ears and little topknot. I alway thought this look to be quite flattering.
> View attachment 464044


Iris looks gorgeous!

Since bringing Peggy home, I'm finding myself (rather unexpectedly) embracing styles I didn't previously feel a connection to. This one looks so practical, but still quite pretty.

When Peggy was smaller she had a bad habit of getting her ear caught in her mouth. I'd hear her squealing, run to help, and there she'd be sitting with her ear between her teeth, acting like someone was torturing her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well, today's grooming didn't go quite as expected. Peggy's in a secondary fear period and apparently fell to pieces at the mere sight of the clippers, cowering on the table as though she hasn't done this at least half a dozen times before.

Confoundingly, this was _despite_ being overjoyed to see her groomer, excitedly following her without so much as a glance back at me. And when I returned to pick her up, she was happily playing with a ball and another dog. A testament to our wonderful groomer, I suppose. She didn't push her and made every effort to keep the experience positive.

So this is who we dropped off:










And this is who we've got now:










We'll return in 3 weeks to take a second stab at her body, tail, and topknot. But for now it's into the crate for a long, much-needed nap. Silly poodle.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Aww bless her! She rocking those ears. Very cute


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She looks GREAT and the short ears suit her well. You will both appreciate not having to fuss with the matting. Great choice! And look at those loooong elegant ballerina legs!


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

They sell snoods for the ears, but if you are crafty you can make your own.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Viking Queen said:


> She looks GREAT and the short ears suit her well. You will both appreciate not having to fuss with the matting. Great choice! And look at those loooong elegant ballerina legs!


? She's definitely got leggy supermodel vibes! 

I think I'll appreciate her short ears more when the rest of her coat is shorter. Right now she looks a little oddly proportioned to me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

townferret said:


> They sell snoods for the ears, but if you are crafty you can make your own.


I've seen those! They're so cute.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> ? She's definitely got leggy supermodel vibes!
> 
> I think I'll appreciate her short ears more when the rest of her coat is shorter. Right now she looks a little oddly proportioned to me.


Oh I like the combo right now! I love her longer body. She looks like she has a less extreme version of a German clip right now.
On a side note, Peggy always looks so much more mature when she has just been groomed. I remember thinking that last time she looked so grown up, but in her pre-groom pic here she looks like a baby again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starvt said:


> Oh I like the combo right now! I love her longer body. She looks like she has a less extreme version of a German clip right now.
> On a side note, Peggy always looks so much more mature when she has just been groomed. I remember thinking that last time she looked so grown up, but in her pre-groom pic here she looks like a baby again.


She's at such a funny age! Sometimes she's pure puppy. Other times, she's got a real matriarch vibe. 

We've had some rain and her fluffiness has mellowed out a bit:










I do like the sportiness of the short ears. And she probably likes that they don't get caught in her mouth anymore!


----------

